# Discussing our 2014 BMW i3-REx



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

At a local bar, I was discussing our 2014 BMW i3-REx:

$29 k for 'end of lease' - pointing out a leased vehicle tends to have good maintenance and infantile problems resolved. Still had a few years of warranty that fixed a known motor mount problem.
aluminum frame and carbon body - the early LiON batteries were heavy so a strong, light-weight body compensated for the battery weight.
range extender with generator - no transmission but in effect a built-in charger from days when fast DC chargers were few and far between. A modified motorcycle engine it is like a motorcycle trip: (1) drive 1 hr 15 min; (2) truck stop for +2 gallons gas, and; (3) bathroom and coffee break.
72 mile EV range - means it is a '10 stop' car around town as work was 10 miles away. The 2017 Toyota Prius Prime, 25 mile EV range, became driveway art as the Prime was only a '3 stop' car. The BMW was more practical than the Prime.
185 hp at 3,000 lbs - the BMW has serious scoot.
My thinking is we sell our EVs by concentrating on low operating costs, $2.75/100 miles, and practicality. That means describing how you handle cross-country driving too, $3.50/100 miles or $3.00 staying at a free breakfast and charging motel.

Bob Wilson


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Sandy Munro reviewed the BMW i3 on _Autoline After Hours_ so I bought an 'end of lease' 2014 BMW i3-REx in 2016. A terrific car, I later bought a 2017 Prius Prime and learned how badly Toyota could make a plug-in hybrid. So we traded-in the Prius Prime for a 2019 Tesla Model 3 Standard Range Plus which brought our Tesla purchase cost to $24,000.

Tonight, our Model 3 has 64,001 miles using 14,669 kWh at $0.12/kWh, $1,760.28 over 3 years. On the road, ~$0.29/hWh which is offset by the frequent free charging around town and motels with free breakfast and overnight charging.

Our Tesla Model 3 is running about $0.0275 per mile or $2.75 per 100 miles. Our original EV, 2014 BMW i3-REx, runs closer to $2.90 per 100 miles and about 39 MPG using the modified motorcycle engine for out of town trips.

Bob Wilson


----------

